# Im back!!!!!!



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i havent been on for a while but im back!!!also 4 of my adult fish died and theres lots of fry.and now the male swordtale is kinda mating with the female platy


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

lol i told you so!

yo Kurt! where u been dude?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Why did you say "noooooooooooooooooo" for?
and "told you so" what?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

is it time to send out the goon squad...
i have to lay down..i have a splitting headache.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

whats up with you guys?


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

It's about time.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

can someone tell me whats happening?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Umm nothing? You can kinda tell whats been happening here by the new posts....maybe. 

What's been happening with you, elvis?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

nothing elvis!!!!!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome back elvis. Don't pay any attention to these knot-heads, they're just trying to be funny.

So, what happened to your other fish? Any idea why they died?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

maybe the snail cuz theres lots of them in my tank


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

and nothings up with me


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad to hear! Do you still have your Koi Sword? Its really nice looking!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

elvis332 said:


> now the male swordtale is kinda mating with the female platy


well the I told you so was for this.  you never know what you gonna get outta that consumation. 

i saw some nice sword platys today at the LFS.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok yea i still have it


----------

